# Michael's 2015 Halloween and Halloween Related Items



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I was in Michael's yesterday and they never disappoint in having items useful for a haunt.

Lots of different cloches, all 50 or 60 percent off.

























These awesome resin chalkboard signs:









Bottles in Summer colors:


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Some nautical style bottles:

























Bird cages:









New, longer keys in the $1.50 section:









Some small cages and hanging tinted jars in the $1.50 section. They're a lot like the ones im a goddess made me for last year's reaper exchange (that I adore):


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I was in Michaels a few days ago and they were doing deep clearance on Summer. I would imagine that at least the fall floral will be out soon.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I got one of those ivory pedestal chalkboard frames and haunted it up for my front desk. Looks great.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for posting, Zombiesmash! I see a trip to Michaels in my very near future!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I had my 25% off my total, sales items included, coupon (good for Father's Day weekend only) in my hop little hand, was poised to hit up Micheals and wouldn't you know it life got in the way. KEYS, CAGES, BOTTLES ooh my.... AND i missed getting them cheaper... SOBBING my eyes out.... humm can I use these eyes in a potion bottle??


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Hehe... I couldn't help it. Was close to Micheals yesterday and had to peek in there just in case there _might_ be something with a little fall flavor. Nothing, of course. But the spook in me had to satisfy it's curiosity.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I love their fall floral... last year they had gorgeous long stem roses with mesh and glitter. I got some black and purple ones and would love to find more. Also found white roses with blood spatter


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I always find something at Michaels, it never fails!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wish we had a Michaels!


----------



## Davidthedfactor (Jun 25, 2015)

This is my first year planning to do crafts for Halloween as opposed to store bought finished products...there is a Michael's somewhat nearby and I keep looking at the calendar every few weeks wondering if there might be a few things for me to start working with lol. Maybe a few more weeks??


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I saw some fall flowers at Michaels today! And pretty leaves


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

You can use those Cloches for everything! Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas. I love them! Those look like some good prices on them $7.00? Also I think Hilda got the little mini chalkboard and painted it black and is using it for her Haunt Hotel! Those small chalkboards you can use on a buffet to write in what things are. I love them! Off to Michaels today!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Zombiesmash said:


> I was in Michael's yesterday and they never disappoint in having items useful for a haunt.
> 
> Lots of different cloches, all 50 or 60 percent off.
> 
> ...





CHEFJULI said:


> You can use those Cloches for everything! Halloween, Thanksgiving and Christmas. I love them! Those look like some good prices on them $7.00? Also I think Hilda got the little mini chalkboard and painted it black and is using it for her Haunt Hotel! Those small chalkboards you can use on a buffet to write in what things are. I love them! Off to Michaels today!



I used some of those cloches for lab specimens. (I did have to glue a little piece of wood to the chalkboard base first.)










Thanks Juli for the shout out. Just this week, I grabbed one of those ivory shabby chic chalkboard frames at 70% off, and gave it a makeover for on our concierge desk. 
 I'm tickled with it!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't know what's wrong with our local store-- no big $1.50 keys, cloches weren't marked down, no interesting nautical bottles, and no framed chalkboards. 
I really wanted 3 of the chalkboards for the bar, to outline themed drink ingredients. It's not that they'll be signature drinks, but I know a number of guests won't be familiar with them, and it will save my bartender (older daughter) from having to explain over and over. I could make them from scratch (tombstone signs, maybe), but I have enough projects in my queue already.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a lot of big cloches but I like these small ones with the bases! So of course I will have to buy some! I'm going to check this week as Michaels will have a big 4th of July sale!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

ooojen said:


> I don't know what's wrong with our local store-- no big $1.50 keys, cloches weren't marked down, no interesting nautical bottles, and no framed chalkboards.
> I really wanted 3 of the chalkboards for the bar, to outline themed drink ingredients. It's not that they'll be signature drinks, but I know a number of guests won't be familiar with them, and it will save my bartender (older daughter) from having to explain over and over. I could make them from scratch (tombstone signs, maybe), but I have enough projects in my queue already.


Here's another idea, ooojen. My daughter and I have taken ornate picture frames, painted the cardboard inside with black chalkboard paint (from craft paint aisle at Michaels), and then wrote on those with chalk. We made signs for the buffet that way.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ooojen, I had a hard time finding those large keys too. We don't have a $1.50 section... apparently ours is marked as a 2 for $3 section.  haha 
It is a long line in the checkout queue in bins on the shelves. I grabbed two.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It's certainly possible I could have overlooked them, but our long checkout queue area has mostly candy and stuffed animals to entice kids (and hungry adults as they do have some quality chocolate along with more kid-oriented stuff.) The store I visited did have a couple of the jars with handles and the frosted colored ones, but when I say a few, I mean 2 of the former and 5 or so of the latter. They're always rather short of store personnel to ask.

Good idea, PiB, thanks! I'll check out second-hand places for a few frames.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Like those glass jars, have a lot of ideas for those.


----------



## rickdeckard (Jun 22, 2015)

I liked Michael's too. They cater to the DIY version of Halloween rather than just providing the drug store quality props.


----------



## HalloweenKitten (May 30, 2015)

Went into Michael's today and they have started putting up some Halloween stuff!! Right now it's the smaller items like sparkly spiders and crows, but they have some bats and such on the tip top of shelves ready to come down!! Lots of fall décor going up like scarecrows, cute yard witches, and ghosts. Sorry I didn't get any pics but I forgot my phone


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

My Michaels started putting out some as well. two endcaps the started but not quite finished. the same sort of thing as the past two years. I didn't take pictures, they were closing in 10 minutes and I was searching for something. They had those skull candle holders on the black pedestal , this year the skull is gold instead of skull color ( beige) they had just stand alone gold skull tea light holders and some clear glass hurricanes with bugs on them, a beetle and maybe a spider , I can't remember the other bug lol . they had little shot glass sized candle holders with the bugs as well. gold charge plate with black skull in the center , and gold and black candleabras ( how do yo spell that??) held 5 or 6 tapers.
the other end cap had orange and black theme, again very similar to other years. fake books, potion bottles, glittery stuff, witch legs ect.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> My Michaels started putting out some as well. two endcaps the started but not quite finished. the same sort of thing as the past two years. I didn't take pictures, they were closing in 10 minutes and I was searching for something. They had those skull candle holders on the black pedestal , this year the skull is gold instead of skull color ( beige) they had just stand alone gold skull tea light holders and some clear glass hurricanes with bugs on them, a beetle and maybe a spider , I can't remember the other bug lol . they had little shot glass sized candle holders with the bugs as well. gold charge plate with black skull in the center , and gold and black candleabras ( how do yo spell that??) held 5 or 6 tapers.
> the other end cap had orange and black theme, again very similar to other years. fake books, potion bottles, glittery stuff, witch legs ect.


Yep, same as previous years and I don't like the gold stuff at all. The gold around the eyes to the black skeletons doesn't work for me either.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

I was in Michaels today and saw the candleholders. I noticed that at least some of them are the Ashland brand. Looking at the ad that starts tomorrow (Sunday 7/19), it says that Ashland candleholders will be 40% off. There's also a 20% off coupon good for your entire purchase including sale items. The 20% coupon is only valid on Sunday from 3 to 7 pm. Not sure if the Halloween candleholders will be included in the 40% off sale but since Michaels is just a few blocks from my house I figure I'll check it out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Tarker Midnight said:


> I was in Michaels today and saw the candleholders. I noticed that at least some of them are the Ashland brand. Looking at the ad that starts tomorrow (Sunday 7/19), it says that Ashland candleholders will be 40% off. There's also a 20% off coupon good for your entire purchase including sale items. The 20% coupon is only valid on Sunday from 3 to 7 pm. Not sure if the Halloween candleholders will be included in the 40% off sale but since Michaels is just a few blocks from my house I figure I'll check it out tomorrow afternoon.


They usually are on sale the week after they get put on the shelf and if you don't see a sale sign on the end cap, get a price check.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

I'll be going this afternoon to use the coupon and to look for the unpainted wooden coffin boxes if they have them. Hope my store has some stuff!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Went to Michaels today and no wooden coffins but I did get the black skull on a pedestal tealight holder (14.99) with the 40% off coupon plus the 20% entire purchase coupon. I also got a storage box (on sale for $2) and a sheet of black velvet scrapbook paper to line a box I'm painting with moon phases. Everything came up to less than $14 
I'll be going back for the large plastic spider plate when I search for the coffins.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Mine didn't have much out. Some large crows. Spiders, a couple of pre made wreaths and door swags and some floral picks.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

We were in Michael's the other day and I was actually impressed by the wreaths and centrepieces. Not really up my alley but to me it was all new stuff and there was half an aisle of it. And it didn't look horrible.

(The price for the one centrepiece seemed kinda crazy though. )


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I went yesterday and found the coffin boxes, unfinished and black ones. Also saw coffin shaped shadow boxes and thin wood cuts of skulls, owls and bats. They have resin skeletal hands too


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Went to Micheal's tonight and they had half an aisle stocked as well as the stuff everyone else posted. I busted my phone so didn't take pics tonight but I'm going back tomorrow with another coupon to grab a match for this.








I really like the stuff they have put out so far. They had full size skellies but $79.99.....ouch! i know it's higher because of all the coupons but they seem pretty flimsy.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

cai88 said:


> They had full size skellies but $79.99.....ouch! i know it's higher because of all the coupons but they seem pretty flimsy.


They had those at mine too & I thought the same thing, ouch! 

The one thing they had this year that was different was half pumpkins. It's like they took the fake pumpkins & cut them in half top to bottom. They were hollow too. The possibilities would be endless with them but I think I'll wait for the sales to show up for them. They had all the regular pumpkins too with those being the newest things out there along with pumpkins that were pre-coated with chalkboard paint. 

They had most of their stuff out but not all. There were still a bunch of unopened boxes sitting around. They had some of the Lemax stuff out but no display set up yet. They had most of what the others here mentioned, the skellys, wooden unpainted stuff & the painted black stuff, the unpainted resin Frankenstein, skull & witch heads. I was surprised they had as much out as they did.

Which means that in another week they'll have the Christmas trees up!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> The one thing they had this year that was different was half pumpkins. It's like they took the fake pumpkins & cut them in half top to bottom. They were hollow too.


I flipped the black version over to see the back/open side and found that it had a sawtooth hanger, so they are meant to go on walls. They are interesting, though.

That awesome angry crow candleholder is similar in style to what Marshalls/HomeGoods sell each year; I hope that they do begin offering a good amount more elegant items in addition to all of the glittery and cutesy products that Michaels has tended to favor and stock the most of for some time now.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> I flipped the black version over to see the back/open side and found that it had a sawtooth hanger, so they are meant to go on walls. They are interesting, though.


Hmm...maybe the one I picked up was just missing it. I want several yet I don't know what I'll do with them yet. Yet!!

They also had a lot of skulls, large & small, ceramic, all black & all white. They seemed to be trending toward more elegant & a little less glitter but they're not done with the displays yet.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This is some of what my Michaels had but these aren't my pics, they were both stolen from the Spooky Vegan's site.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

cai88 said:


> Went to Micheal's tonight and they had half an aisle stocked as well as the stuff everyone else posted. I busted my phone so didn't take pics tonight but I'm going back tomorrow with another coupon to grab a match for this.
> View attachment 246277
> 
> .


Oh I really like that!! Thank you for sharing this. I will be on the lookout!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm definitely liking the look of what you guys have posted. Sadly it will probably be quite a while until our local Michael's get's serious about Halloween.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Our Michaels didn't have anything except the Fall foliage. They have the space cleared and a lot of tags up though. I asked when they would have the Spooky Town stuff out and set up. I was told "Oh, we usually don't get Halloween stuff until September". So, I asked her, "so is half your store going to be empty until then? You have everything cleared for it, it's just not stocked." The response was a simple "Oh, I don't know then." 

I hate my area Michaels.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Wish we had a Michaels!


I'm with you printer, I just get to drool over all the cool finds you all post!


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

Here is the rest of what my Micheal's has out. The other half of this aisle is still summer clearance. The manager said they have more Halloween coming in.


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'll be making frequent trips with my 50% off coupons so if you need anymore info just let me know..lol


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like some interesting things this year. Thanks for the pics. Can't wait till mine gets on the ball.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

cai88 ~ HOLY moly! That is a lot of cool stuff! They really stepped it up for glam Halloween fans this year! Wow.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

They really have some nice things! Someone was paying attention. I hope they they still put out some of the stuff they had last year. I need some more chains and foam skulls.


----------



## hellachris (Aug 22, 2007)

Can anyone recall if the wooden DIY Halloween products (wooden coffins, for example) ever go on sale.

I need about 16 of the unfinished coffins, but at 4 dollars each that would get pretty expensive.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

that spider web cage is very cool...now i am really excited for home goods..love the more witch themed items this year ...nice


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh they have a 20% total purchase starting this sunday, so you might want to hold off till then. check your phone if you are on their app or coupon sherpa or the other coupon sites


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh check out that black wreath too, for everyone who loves gr wreaths...im sure you can copy one. go for it!!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I headed over to the Michael's closest to my house, 50% coupon in hand, hoping to see some of the cool stuff you posted Cai88. Here's what I saw


----------



## HalloweenKitten (May 30, 2015)

Cloe said:


> I headed over to the Michael's closest to my house, 50% coupon in hand, hoping to see some of the cool stuff you posted Cai88. Here's what I saw


Oh no that is scary lol!!! Maybe they will set things up quick.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh wow, I like a lot of things I see there. I need to go to my Michaels tonight or tomorrow for sure. the other day the had two end caps but that was it, maybe they'r on the ball and have some of this stuff out !! Cai88 did you happen to notice how much the vulture and the pillows were ?
thanks for the pics


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

cai88 said:


> I'll be making frequent trips with my 50% off coupons so if you need anymore info just let me know..lol


 I have 2 Michaels store I can go to but they are both too far apart for me to hit up both. Do you leave and come back later to use the 50% off?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Cloe, I just had the exact same experience. Last year at the same store they waited until the 50% off coupons expired and by the time they came out again Spooky Town was "on sale" 20% off so coupons were no good. Obviously, not all stores do this but the ones in my area have gotten really good at dodging the big discounts.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

When you see that or see the boxes sitting around don't you just wanna volunteer to set it all up yourself for free?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Just got back from our local Michael's, and they had Spooky Town up! Still had a ways to go before all he Halloween was up though.

We just purchased a few accessories - none of the big stuff really fits for us. But I think this officially starts our Halloween season.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

My wife also notes that, according to her little Facebook Time Hop app, we made our first purchase last year on the exact same day. So at least Michael's is consistent for a change.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Does anyone know how much the raven and skull pillows are?


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

No! My friend and I went today to look for the vulture and crow candle holders but nothing! My hubby would have gone to the one near his job after work but since I told him I was going he didn't go  Disappointed! I need coffins of course!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

hellachris said:


> Can anyone recall if the wooden DIY Halloween products (wooden coffins, for example) ever go on sale.
> 
> I need about 16 of the unfinished coffins, but at 4 dollars each that would get pretty expensive.


They do. I remember like 2 years ago I saw a bunch of them on sale for about 25 cents each.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Was gonna post Michael's pics but they're pretty much the same as cai's pics. I only ended up with one of the chalkboard signs at 70% clearance - I was tempted to get the raven candleholder with a coupon but I'm becoming too picky for my own good when it comes to smaller items, haha.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow, I'll check my Michaels tomorrow. They have some fantastic stuff this year. I've got to have that cauldron with the spider web. Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cauldron? Gotta check the pics I am headed to Dallas tomorrow to cyclone jacks to make a stirring cauldron creep so I will check this out on the way. I need another cauldron. lol. NOT


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Cai & Gobby great pics!!! I can't wait to go to Michaels!!!!


----------



## cai88 (Nov 18, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Oh wow, I like a lot of things I see there. I need to go to my Michaels tonight or tomorrow for sure. the other day the had two end caps but that was it, maybe they'r on the ball and have some of this stuff out !! Cai88 did you happen to notice how much the vulture and the pillows were ?
> thanks for the pics


I know the pillows are $29.99. I think the vultures were $50 but I'll check when I go back which will probably be today.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I put a link to the 50% off coupon good today and tomorrow in the Spooky Town thread if any needs it.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I visited Michaels last night and saw alot of Halloween stuff out including Spooky Town. I like the old barn, scarecrow, pumpkin carriage and zombie set.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

WOW!! Lots of different stuff this year..not what I expected. I'll be hitting them up with my 50% coupon in a couple minutes


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

I am so happy to see new stuff this year! Last year it felt like most of their products were the same as the year prior. Can't wait to check them out in person.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

They don't have the normal tombstones, chains, bags of bones and yard signs this year. It's mostly nice indoor decor in silver , white, black and natural. Not really bright colors. They had one end cap of this years popular black and gold color scheme.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got the cauldron. It was $17 before coupon. I used a 50% off coupon. It's worth that much. Made of Resin I think.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I headed back to the Michael's right near me to see if they put the Spooky Town out yet. After yesterday's disappointment, was happy to see they filled those empty shelves. I didn't pick up any of the decor items as I'm an avid Spooky Town collector and picked up 2 of those. The cashier allowed me to make 3 different transactions. I also used their 30% off and bought a few of those mini resin skulls and 1 of the white hands as the skull fit in there nicely as though the hand was holding it, and a few smaller ST figures. I noted that I really like that skull globe on the pedestal, the black pillows with the skull, and the crow candle holders. On an unlimited budget there really is a lot of nice items there this year. that I really like. The skeletons felt just like the pose and stays with the clicky joints they have, but have a more normal rib cage and head. I think someone else mentioned they were $79.99. That would end up being $40.00 with coupon which would put them at normal pricing, I think.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

hellachris said:


> Can anyone recall if the wooden DIY Halloween products (wooden coffins, for example) ever go on sale.
> 
> I need about 16 of the unfinished coffins, but at 4 dollars each that would get pretty expensive.


I went today and they had the coffins full price though. Then I saw a different coffin and I opened it. It has a cool sounding laugh.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

What I got today. They didn't have much but I got little things anyway. I couldn't resist the wooden coffin with the evil laugh.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Sorry for the sideways pics


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Black 







little coffins


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

booswife02 said:


> They don't have the normal tombstones, chains, bags of bones and yard signs this year. It's mostly nice indoor decor in silver , white, black and natural. Not really bright colors. They had one end cap of this years popular black and gold color scheme.


At our Michael's they had all of the stuff pictured in an aisle next to the main center seasonal aisle. The center aisle itself was half full of 70% clearance decor and they were filling the center islands with funkins, crafty stuff and Spooky Town, so I think it's safe to say we'll still get most of the usual stuff. No way they'll skip the dog costumes, lenticulars and foam tombstones, haha.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Wowza! I am loving all of it! Great stuff this year- Can't wait to go check it out. Just moved into a new home. Well, a 1930's Craftsman home, but new to me  I have been dreaming up all the fun ways I will decorate for my first official Halloween party in years..... I certainly don't NEED to buy anything else....but man, this stuff makes it tempting.


----------



## gloomycatt (Jul 30, 2012)

I forgot about the lenticulars! Can't wait to see this year's


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Booswife great photos! I think I need that graveyard dust jar  it would be perfect for my glue sticks.
How much are the black coffins? The unfinished coffins are usually a dollar.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

They are $2.49


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I got the big skeleton head and the raven pillow!

Super happy with their selection this year! Way better than the last few years!


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow I am liking their stuff this year! This could get expensive gotta start saving those coupons.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Alright so I used my 50% off coupon twice yesterday. 

There are 2-4 more things that I want.
Am I remembering right that they normally put their Halloween stuff on sale for 30% off after a little while?

And they have a 40% off on reg priced item coupon sometimes that you want to try to use before the sale right?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was in Dallas today, so I stopped in Michaels so excited to see what they had and they only had a few items stocked. So disappointed.


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

Yea I went to mine in Austin and they didn't have much out yet.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Stopped at Michael's yesterday while I was out of town and the store was stocked with Halloween. They had everything out but I did get anything. Today I went to my Michael's store and although they had some Halloween out, they are still putting things out. I only saw a 20% off coupon this week.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

my Michael's did have much out but i found mercury glass pumpkins with beads and charms on them...and the fabulous witch flying over the house lantern. Got the lantern.


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

The stores in Castle Rock and Parker, CO are loaded up. The raven candle holders are awesome, bought two of those last weekend with the 50% off coupon... had my daughter in line behind me to get the second one for me. Such eeeevilll rule breaking! There was a 5 candle wrought iron candelabra, too, but I'm already at risk of crazy-hoarderville. The raven candlesticks are beautiful, though. Nicely detailed and a good size. Glad I found them right after they were put out, I can see how all of the ones left in the stores in a few weeks will have half the paint chipped off and the beaks broken as is usually the fate of resin items in stores.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I assumed it was allowed nationwide, but at least one person on here's store won't take their competitors coupons but here's a link to a 50% AC Moore coupon for the week.
http://www.acmoore.com/view-our-weekly-craft-deal/#


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok, where is everyone getting the 50% off coupons? I have gotten coupons on the bottom of my receipts before, but tonight I only got a $5 off $25. I really want to the large skull wall hanging, but it would be much nicer at $20 as opposed to $40.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Ok, where is everyone getting the 50% off coupons? I have gotten coupons on the bottom of my receipts before, but tonight I only got a $5 off $25. I really want to the large skull wall hanging, but it would be much nicer at $20 as opposed to $40.


It was through their email newsletter thing. It was only good this past Friday and Saturday I think.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Stochey said:


> It was through their email newsletter thing. It was only good this past Friday and Saturday I think.


I found the coupon on their website for 50% off


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Got mine off the website, too. It was for Friday/Saturday.


----------



## chloerlz (Jul 26, 2014)

I hope the picture uploads for me. I went to Michael's yesterday and they had this awesome display, I was so impressed!!


----------



## chloerlz (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry it was sideways, here are close ups. Now I gotta figure out what I want to get, there is so much I like!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Ok, where is everyone getting the 50% off coupons? I have gotten coupons on the bottom of my receipts before, but tonight I only got a $5 off $25. I really want to the large skull wall hanging, but it would be much nicer at $20 as opposed to $40.


http://www.michaels.com/coupons/[email protected]&cm_mmca2=22424511358

try that.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks! I got one today and I'm heading there after work. I really want the big skull wall hanging!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Has anyone seen any black leaf garlands?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

WickedChick said:


> Has anyone seen any black leaf garlands?



Can't say that I have. At least not yet.


----------



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

We went to our this past weekend, fully stocked here. I like the wine holder but can't see paying $50... and I don't drink wine!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

here's a photo of the lovely lantern lit up. it has a LED pillar candle inside. The candle flickers and the lantern is quite large...i would say 5 x 15 x 5.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

wickedwillingwench said:


> here's a photo of the lovely lantern lit up. it has a LED pillar candle inside. The candle flickers and the lantern is quite large...i would say 5 x 15 x 5.


That's actually really pretty. Yes, I said pretty. lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

it is very nice....i like the realistic artwork of the shade....the house is absolutely gorgeous and nicely detailed. Definitely worth the $.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

I think my local Michael's has a new manager. 

Almost all of the few Halloween items they have up now - and in prior years, they started stocking Halloween stuff at the beginning of July - are crammed onto one set of shelves in the literal farthest back corner of the store. As if someone is angry they even have to be IN the store. I had to keep from laughing out loud when I saw it.

Well played, Michael's. No problemo - you don't want to sell me EEEeeEEEEEEEEEE-VIL merchandise, that gives me that much more to spend at Grandin Road. 

*disgustedly takes $$$ elsewhere...*


----------



## spookytown king (Jul 29, 2008)

I scooped the bump in the night bumper car ride, and the boo-b-traps houses today utilizing the 50% off coupons! Seems that this year theyre well thought out and have a lot of craftsmanship as opposed to years past. Thank god for the 50% off coupons because I could not justifying paying $130 per house. 

I was nervous at first because the michaels by me doesn't have any spookytown out as the manager said "we are putting it out in a day or two" which means he is probably waiting until the 50% coupons are done to put it out, but thankfully another michaels a little further away had them stocked on the shelves!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Serpentia said:


> I think my local Michael's has a new manager.
> 
> Almost all of the few Halloween items they have up now - and in prior years, they started stocking Halloween stuff at the beginning of July - are crammed onto one set of shelves in the literal farthest back corner of the store. As if someone is angry they even have to be IN the store. I had to keep from laughing out loud when I saw it.
> 
> ...


Sucks that the manager is playing that game, but Michaels seems to be offering lots of fantastic, classier items this year based on what I have seen in person and here (far more than any nearby ones have out at this point). I ordered one product from Grandin Road yesterday, which I think is going to do it regarding them for the time being, most likely. Personally, I feel that shortcomings can be found _anywhere_ if one looks hard enough


----------



## Sarahsparkleshine (Jul 28, 2015)

Hobby Lobby has their fall and Halloween stuff out!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

So sad that our Michael's only has one little island in the middle of an aisle with the wooden cutouts, some Halloween baking supplies, and the ceramic/resin busts and hands. It looks like they have some good things this year!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i went to the Michael's nearest me and they had lots out but I did not see the light up 'Boo' signs so maybe there is still more coming.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

DH and I went to a nearby town to meet someone for dinner. I made a quick stop at Michael's (DH waited in the car) and it looks like they are golden this year! They're way ahead of most stores in the area. Their Halloween displays are scattered all around the store, and unfortunately I didn't have time to pore over them. I'll be back as soon as I can, with a coupon clenched in my hot little hand


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

My local Michaels has a LOT of stuff already out. PLUS when I went they had a 50% off coupon for one full priced item...needless to say I was
in the store like 3 times that day! LOL
Here are some of my pictures. 

















HAD to buy a cage for my At Home boney scorpion...








I like this guy, but he's got a $50 chunk price tag...
Definitely something to get with a coupon. 
















This is what I wound up purchasing...as well as my cage. I absolutely LOVE the matte black
and gold thing they have going on. Very...dark but with a sexy glamour to it. Really impressed
with their selections this year.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

other than the big skull head, I think all the stuff in the pictures is at my Michaels. As mentioned above stuff is scattered throughout the store, so be sure to walk around and don't just look in the usual places. They have styro foam skulls that are made the same way the styroheads you get at Savers are made. I have to admit, I miss that they don't have there standard foam skulls.

There is a 50% off coupon online this week that is good thru Friday the 31st.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The spiderweb cage is something I may look at getting for my bonez bird I got from CVS last year. 

And, I really like the raven candleholders, but I have to think of a place for them before I would get them.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Our Michael's had very little out (here in IA) but there were a few things I liked! The first is the cauldron witch. I liked her face and she had a creepy voice!






I've got a video of the witch-- 



There were a couple chalkboard type things that I think could've been really fun too.







I don't know what I'd do with these either, but they caught my eye as something different!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

40% off coupon for today only in the email newsletter. I myself can't go I'm prepping for the Hearse and Reptile Show that starts in a few hours :O

5pm-10pm
White's Funeral Home
404 E. Foothill Blvd
Azusa, California


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

I hit two Michaels yesterday. One was still putting out Halloween, the other had it spread all over the place. I found these two masks on a stick (seems like there should be a fancy word for that, but I can't think of it) in what is usually the discount-grab-something-for-the-kids-it's-going-to-be-a-long-car-ride aisle. They were $12.99 each and are hard plastic, so they should survive multiple years in a Halloween photo booth.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

KissingCoffins said:


> 40% off coupon for today only in the email newsletter.


The 40% off coupon for today only is for your entire purchase of regular priced items, not just for one item like usual. So if your michales has Halloween out you could do one stop shopping instead of going back several times to use multiple coupons. 
My Michaels had those boney frogs they had at World Market last year 2.79. I'm going to go to another Michaels in another city because they had much more out than my local one.


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Venetian style masquerade mask is the fancy name for mask on a stick. Thanks! I learned something.


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

I love Michael's, but will be watching not buying this year....sigh!  Nice pics all!


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Really like this Kenneth - Is the skull real life sized? Do you remember the price? Thanks!


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

I love what Michael's is doing this year, but my bank account might not be so happy. We have 2 stores close enough for me to go check out. One of them is right next to a JoAnn and will accept their coupons so that works in my favor. I'll definitely going to be getting that snow globe. I'm thinking about getting the skeleton hand and reworking it into a witches or old crone's hand.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

kathy2008 said:


> Is the skull real life sized? Do you remember the price? Thanks!


Would you want the item to be the size of a toddler? The snowglobe is probably about 8" tall including the base, I want to say. Not sure, but it may have been close to $20; there was a larger, haunted house style that cost $28 (too much for it, in my opinion), so I am basing it on that.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> My local Michaels has a LOT of stuff already out. PLUS when I went they had a 50% off coupon for one full priced item...needless to say I was
> in the store like 3 times that day! LOL
> Here are some of my pictures.
> 
> ...


Hey, be really careful cleaning your mugs, those decals rub right off when wet, i was so p%$3ed when two of mine slid off just washing in the sink..just a heads up there.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Alrightie now....woot woot....i FOUND the frog skeletons at micheals in their normal halloween aisles......almost missed them...OMG i wanted these so bad for my oddity and swamp witch set up...got a handful of them........their other aisles/not the black and silver/white is up now, got the nutcrakers back this year. they have a really cute haunted house globe...........id check them out and they have a 20% off total coming up in august for a week so watch for that.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Picked up two lantern items the other night.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

A few tombstones, too.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Styrofoam heads


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got the female version of the resin tombstone with my coupon today. It was $17.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Some pics of things I found today. What a great selection this year!







I think the black bat lantern will look great next to orange pumpkins. They are $9.99. Very heavy. 







8.99


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is the front and side of this stack of books piece


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

And I thought this was worth mentioning for crafters
They sell half funkins now. Here's an example of what to do with them.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

There are some really nice things at Michael's this year. If I remember correctly, the last few years were pretty much the same stuff. I don't recall them selling a haunted house before. I like those spell books.


----------



## StevensonMetal (Jul 24, 2015)

*Michael's 2015*

I got one skeleton at 50% off using a coupon


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I went to our local Micheal's yesterday since it's near the grocery store I had to go to. I bought a couple of things I haven't seen posted yet - sorry if I missed it - so I thought I'd post a couple pictures of my plunder!









These were all priced from .99-$1.99. I had seen a cute pinterest idea about using stickers or silhouettes and attaching them to the glass piece from a picture frame to make your own framed signs/images. So I'll paint some of these some colors that will go with my dining room shelf display and other pieces might be used for DIY spellbooks. Last year I made a creepy book for my Reaper victim & I used a similar cut-out from Micheal's & I liked how it turned out, so the coffin shaped ones might be a good fit for that. 



















They had 4 lenticulars like this. The two I did NOT buy were two little boys dressed in sailor suits together, and one older woman kind of grandma-styled. I did like the two boys portrait but will wait until I have a coupon or sale to pick it up. They were $5.99. They had the least amount of the little girl, so I grabbed her to ensure I got one. I do a big wall display of "family portraits" for Halloween and I especially like photos of couples together, so of course that went right in my basket!

The tiny bag of skulls will be threaded onto string to make a bracelet or necklace for my Big Lots Witch, Hagatha.


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

I love Michael's, and I do get excited to see their Fall/Halloween stuff out every year but it just seems that there's so much of the same stuff year after year. 

I haven't been there yet this season but I'm hoping to stop in tomorrow or later in the week. Hoping there's something new!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Jenn&Matt, I'm glad you posted that. I've really liked all the little wooden cutouts but had no real inspiration for what to do with them, other than adding to wreaths and such. I like the frame idea!


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

They didn't have all this stuff out yesterday when I went  I will be going back!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I hit the trifecta today. Dollar Tree, Michaels and Big Lots. LOL None of which were fully stocked, but things are appearing!! (Not at DT yet.) I was excited to see such a selection of little bags and crafting things in the skulls, and bones line for us to make our own things! It does look like they are expanding what they are carrying from last year. No signs of the gothic black glam aisle some of you have posted. Hopefully we get that! Looks like fun!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I saw this at Michael's and cracked up. Think I might have to buy it just for a life motto!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Received a 50% off coupon in my email last night for today only. It looks like Michaels just wants me to get some Spookytown pieces this year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

this is my michael's tree with the shiny bright ornaments on it. I like it.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

grim gravely said:


> Received a 50% off coupon in my email last night for today only. It looks like Michaels just wants me to get some Spookytown pieces this year.


I only got a 45% one... weird but I'm still happy about it!


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

This may at first seem like a lame pickup, but Michaels is having 70% off their artificial potted daisy's. Now I know what you are thinking, "Creepymagic, you are lame" and such, but bear with me a sec.








Heres where it gets good (or at least better), they match the daisy zombie at Cracker Barrel almost perfectly. These daisies are only $6.99 so 70% off is a little above $2. I truly cannot imagine anyone else buying these for anything else so I bet they will hit the 90% plateau soon.








For those not familiar with the Cracker Barrel Zombie guy I put a video link below. A perfect all year decoration for the window, use it at Easter too. No one knows its Halloween till you flick the switch.


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

Halloween Go Cart at Michaels, used 40% coupon available online

View attachment 247688


Here it is in our display

View attachment 247689


Here is a quick video


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Went into Michaels today and they were fully stocked with Halloween everything! Picked up a half skull and one of their ravens, tons to choose from over there.


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> I saw this at Michael's and cracked up. Think I might have to buy it just for a life motto!
> 
> View attachment 247600


Really like that a very good saying


----------



## joanneB (Oct 24, 2014)

creepymagic said:


> Halloween Go Cart at Michaels, used 40% coupon available online
> 
> View attachment 247688
> 
> ...


That looks like fun never seen anything like that before thanks for posting the video


----------



## ThatMOM (Aug 2, 2015)

I must have a small Michaels store...mine is carrying the same stuff and nothing new....  or nothing I can't make myself I should say...maybe I need to venture out of the area....


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

went back to my store today and saw that they added a row of all the stuff from last year that I thought they quit carrying...so they still have the styro skulls


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Got the last two raven candle holders last night. I want to go back and get two of those black laced flame less candles to sit on them Looked really cool and I know they will look great on my mantle.


----------



## BookBabe (Aug 2, 2015)

I live in Canada and tomorrow from 9am-1pm is 25% off entire purchase including sale items! The coupon is online and can be accepted on a mobile smart phone as well. I'm going with my husband to buy those skull pillows, I just love them!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I went to our local Micheal's yesterday since it's near the grocery store I had to go to. I bought a couple of things I haven't seen posted yet - sorry if I missed it - so I thought I'd post a couple pictures of my plunder!
> 
> View attachment 247520
> 
> ...


Great haul that you got! I was running in and out very fast today but got my White Owl for 50% off with my coupon! Next week the entire purchase is 20% off. I LOVE those portraits and would love to see your wall that you do! Good idea with the silhouettes! Michaels has a lot of things this year! Much better!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Maybe for a clown town or circus or carnival theme.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi, everyone! Just wanted to post a quick comment that last week when I went into the store, I got a sale flyer with some coupon info on it. There's an online code you can use so I'm posting it here. 

SUNDAY 8/9 ONLY (TODAY!) - FROM 3-7PM - 25% OFF ENTIRE PURCHASE INCLUDING SALE ITEMS - online code = BIGBRANDS25B

Valid 8/9-8/15 only - 40% off any one regular price item - online code = BIGBRANDS40B

According to fine print, valid only in US, not applicable to prior purchases, and not valid on some stuff but it doesn't say anything about Halloween décor not being valid.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

DOes Michaels have any big props? Primarily witches?


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Printersdevil- I didn't see any witch props except for the animated cauldron. A witches head pops up and it cackles and talks. I like the picture on the box, but my store set it up it seemed very flimsy. The cauldron sides wouldn't stay up and they were made of a sheer type of stretchy fabric.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, I went to Micheal's today to use my coupons - 40% off one item & then 25% off entire purchase including sale prices. I did not see any big witches at my store, but not sure if they have everything out yet. I bought the lenticular of the two boys that was previously posted in this thread, as well as the raven pillar candle holder (my 40% off item). I also grabbed a couple of the skeleton frogs - they are quite neat!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Went to my local Michael's today and it was fully stocked! Most people posted what I saw, but here's a few more things I found


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I absolutely love the day of the dead stuff they have this year but I am resisting. I really really don't like to have a lot of knick knack type things, as it just feels cluttered and junky to me but, jeez, I really love those!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Well, I went to Micheal's today to use my coupons - 40% off one item & then 25% off entire purchase including sale prices. I did not see any big witches at my store, but not sure if they have everything out yet. I bought the lenticular of the two boys that was previously posted in this thread, as well as the raven pillar candle holder (my 40% off item). I also grabbed a couple of the skeleton frogs - they are quite neat!


Were you able to combine the coupons? Like did you end up getting 65% off your raven pillar candle holder?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Stochey said:


> Were you able to combine the coupons? Like did you end up getting 65% off your raven pillar candle holder?


From what I can tell from the receipt, Stochey, no. The 40% was taken off of the raven pillar candle holder & that item is at the top of the receipt. Then everything else rang up at either its regular price or sale price and then 25% was taken off of each individual item with the exception of the pillar holder. The receipt actually has a return value of each item printed on it. For example, I bought a few wooden initials for another project and they were $2.99 each but their return value would be $2.24 since they got that 25% discount. The return value of the pillar candle is $8.99, which reflects the 40% off coupon only.


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Got a fish 

And some other stuff


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

I went yesterday and they definitely have their Halloween stuff out! They had some beautiful new things that I will have to go back and get when I get money!


----------



## KrushR (Jul 9, 2013)

Went by the Michaels near my office and WOW do they have the goods out! They also love their product, because I've never seen prices jacked this high. That little dog skeleton was $60! :jawdrop:

Most of the stuff I'm adding to my graveyard this year will be project-type stuff, new stones, skeleton arm with a "help me" sign, etc. At this rate you could drop a few hundo and not come away with much.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

WickedChick said:


> Has anyone seen any black leaf garlands?


In case no one else has replied... My Michaels had black leaf garlands with glitter (purple or black) today. I also spotted glittered black leaf stems in the floral section.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Halloweena said:


> In case no one else has replied... My Michaels had black leaf garlands with glitter (purple or black) today. I also spotted glittered black leaf stems in the floral section.
> 
> View attachment 249073


Thank you for letting me know. I was able to find it!


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

Our Michaels didn't have a lot of their stuff out but some really good items that will add to my collection.


----------



## Rachel M (Aug 5, 2015)

I saw these yesterday! If I had known they laughed evilly I totally would've gotten one! I'm going back asap for that and more resin skeleton hands.


----------



## KitKatd (Jul 12, 2015)

Got some great Items at Michaels today in Canada! I don't know if it's been said/also in the States but it was buy one get one free. I got a wreath to decorate with bones & the frog skeleton, also this awesome skull


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

Not sure if I am keeping it...only 4 inches of cord between letters!






If you pull each light out a little bit you can get the bulbs to glow...instead of looking like a mini light. Maybe a little hot glue on each one so they don't move.


----------



## Jeepers (Sep 22, 2012)

Am I remembering this wrong? They don't seem to have the 40% off coupons much anymore. Do you have to go in the store, buy something and then get the coupon for the next time you shop? I don't know what's going on. I just don't seem to get the coupons anymore.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

Jeepers said:


> Am I remembering this wrong? They don't seem to have the 40% off coupons much anymore. Do you have to go in the store, buy something and then get the coupon for the next time you shop? I don't know what's going on. I just don't seem to get the coupons anymore.


No I have still be receiving the 40% off coupons through email.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

creepymagic said:


> This may at first seem like a lame pickup, but Michaels is having 70% off their artificial potted daisy's. Now I know what you are thinking, "Creepymagic, you are lame" and such, but bear with me a sec.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, now that song "There's a zombie on your lawn" is stuck in my head! Of course, this couldn't be a PvZ zombie, because he'd have eaten the flower already! They do look alike, though!


----------



## panther93 (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

You can get the coupons from their website...either print or have it sent to your cell phone. They just had 50% off this week.


----------



## Dyne (Sep 25, 2013)

I got a coupon at the register last week for 50% off any 1 regular price item, so I went to try and find something to use it on while I grabbed some small things for a project.

I couldn't find anything I wanted to use it on right now... because Michaels is currently having a big sale, and a lot of their halloween stuff is 40%-60% off (latter is for the craft pumpkins). I got the haunted house snow globe and some EL wire units. They also had some large resin tombstones with lenticular portraits on them that end up around $18. I might grab one. Kind of wish I'd waited a week to get my styrofoam heads because those were also in the sale.

Sale runs through the 19th, and there's a promo code for those dates on the web site.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

All Halloween decorations are 40% off and pumpkins are 50% off. Their are a couple of coupons online for 30% off any regularly priced item ( 9/20 - 9/26 ) and another for 40% off one regularly price item ( 9/23 - 9/26). All I got were Halloween items that were on sale. I wasn't able to use any coupons. 
I got 2 LED candles, 1 skull with raven, 1 sugar skull and 1 small pumpkin.


----------

